# Digitizing Software For Macs?



## Coy886 (Mar 21, 2011)

Are there any good digitizing software for macs? I would really like to learn how to do my own digitizing, but I have never owned and have VERY little experience on windows computers. Any advice would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

We were originally on mac several years ago.....we though its the best for us because we are involved with graphics and embroidery. The software we used for digitizing was called POWERSTITCH but I think the company is now closed if Im not mistaken.

But I feel in future all embroidery digitizing softwares will be on windows and on windows you also get most of the popular graphic programs so you can still do your work on windows.

I feel in the long run you're better off using a windows computer atleast for digitizing.

If you do get a digitizing software for mac it will definitely be outdated and trust me you will spend hours making a design as compared to the top softwares out there such as wilcom for windows which are very user friendly and you'll be completely your designs much faster.

Its not difficult to use windows. Its a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure if they're still around, softeam punto used to make a Pro digitizing software specifically for MAC. You can also run windows on a Mac with several packages of VM ware out there. Parallels and Bootcamp come to mind. Just make sure you do all your homework to make sure the dongles and software can work together.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Have a look at this - Embrilliance embroidery software for Mac and PC. » That's only one for Mac that I found when I was looking into this 9 months ago.

Ultimately, I chose a Windows based digitizing app, and I run it in Parallels (version 4 atm). It works fine.

Since I have other software that I need that runs in Windows also, having Windows running in Parallels on my Mac is a very convenient thing. I have it running all the time. It was worth the money.

Parallels and VMWare's Fusion are probably the two most popular virtual environments for running Windows on a Mac. You would probably be best served by choosing the digitizing software that works best for you, and if it happens to need Windows, just install a copy of Windows on your Mac and live in both worlds.

Bootcamp is also a choice and is included in Mac OS, but you have to run one or the other OS - you choose which OS at startup. I find it much more convenient to have them both running simultaneously, hence my choice of a virtualization environment.


----------



## arrowembroidery (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I think there are going to be much more softwares and tools available based on the Microsoft Windows platform, that you should forget about using Mac for this stuff. Mac is good for designing, but not as much compatible with machines and other stuff. Anyway if you're interested, the guys at Express used Mac software when I'd a chance to talk to them in the past, you can check with them for help.


----------

